# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  How would you Russian call me?

## heitor91

My name is Heitor (pronounced [ej'tor], IPA, not ['hitor]). How would Russian call me? I have a Russian friend that calls me Эйтор, close to the original pronunciation. And what is the short form of it? Thank you very much!

----------


## TATY

> My name is Heitor (pronounced [ej'tor], IPA, not ['hitor]). How would Russian call me? I have a Russian friend that calls me Эйтор, close to the original pronunciation. And what is the short form of it? Thank you very much!

 Yes Эйтор.  ::

----------


## Dimitri

Хэйтор

----------


## Dimitri

> And what is the short form of it?

 нету короткой формы.. может быть "Хэйт", но это кто уж как придумает:)

----------


## TATY

> And what is the short form of it?
> 			
> 		  нету короткой формы.. может быть "Хэйт", но это кто уж как придумает

 Он сказал, что у буквы *Н* нет звука.

----------


## JJ

Harry = Гарри
Heitor = Гэйтор, Хэйтор, Эйтор - IMHO, all of them are possible.

----------


## Dimitri

> Harry = Гарри
> Heitor = Гэйтор, Хэйтор, Эйтор - IMHO, all of them are possible.

 Гэйтор is possible?   ::  не думаю   ::

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by Dimitri     
> 			
> 				 And what is the short form of it?
> 			
> 		  нету короткой формы.. может быть "Хэйт", но это кто уж как придумает:)   Он сказал, что у буквы *Н* нет звука.

 в каких то случаях нету, а в этом случае я вижу, что может быть

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by TATY        Originally Posted by Dimitri     
> 			
> 				 And what is the short form of it?
> 			
> 		  нету короткой формы.. может быть "Хэйт", но это кто уж как придумает   Он сказал, что у буквы *Н* нет звука.   в каких то случаях нету, а в этом случае я вижу, что может быть

 В испанском языке буква аче НИКОГДА не читается.

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by Dimitri        Originally Posted by TATY        Originally Posted by Dimitri     
> 			
> 				 And what is the short form of it?
> 			
> 		  нету короткой формы.. может быть "Хэйт", но это кто уж как придумает:)   Он сказал, что у буквы *Н* нет звука.   в каких то случаях нету, а в этом случае я вижу, что может быть   В испанском языке буква аче НИКОГДА не читается.

 не знаю причем тут испанский, но мы говорим про русский
и я бы звал его Хэйтор. А так как ты уже знаешь, что я - Бог, значит тут споры бесполезны;)

----------


## Rtyom

Ты совершенно не знаком с антропонимической системой передачи собственных имён. Тогда и говорить нечего. Занавес. 
Правильно будет Эйтор. И всё.

----------


## Dimitri

> Ты совершенно не знаком с антропонимической системой передачи собственных имён. Тогда и говорить нечего. Занавес. 
> Правильно будет Эйтор. И всё.

 Нет. Не только так. Также Хэйтор. И другие варианты. В зависимости от того, кто как скажет. 
с "антропонимической системой передачи собственных имён" я действительно не знаком. и мне на неё класть   ::

----------


## TATY

Heitor (pronounced [*ej'tor*], IPA, *НЕ* ['*h*itor]

----------


## TATY

> Harry = Гарри
> Heitor = Гэйтор, Хэйтор, Эйтор - IMHO, all of them are possible.

 I just chose the last one because, it is closest the pronounciation, since the Н is not pronounced in his name (portuguese I think it is).

----------


## Friendy

Если Dimitri имеет ввиду, как произнесет это имя человек, который *первый раз* с этим именем столкнется (в письменном виде), то он прав, могут быть разные варианты. Конечно это не значит, что варианты правильные.

----------


## flowforever

я бы сказала Эйт)

----------


## heitor91

Thank you everyone!!!  ::  Эйт

----------


## TATY

Ahem 
Эйтор

----------


## Бармалей

Eh, I'd just go with Егор Гайдар.  ::    Hehe, I just went to his website to see if I correctly spelled the name and it gave me a seizure. Look: http://www.gaidar.org/nav.htm

----------


## TATY

Hehehehe Gaydar hehehehhe.

----------


## Rtyom

> Если Dimitri имеет ввиду, как произнесет это имя человек, который *первый раз* с этим именем столкнется (в письменном виде), то он прав, могут быть разные варианты. Конечно это не значит, что варианты правильные.

 Первостепенный критерий, от которого нужно отталкиваться, это то, КАК произносит СОБСТВЕННОЕ имя его носитель. Конечно, с учётом фонетики его родного языка.

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by Friendy  Если Dimitri имеет ввиду, как произнесет это имя человек, который *первый раз* с этим именем столкнется (в письменном виде), то он прав, могут быть разные варианты. Конечно это не значит, что варианты правильные.   Первостепенный критерий, от которого нужно отталкиваться, это то, КАК произносит СОБСТВЕННОЕ имя его носитель. Конечно, с учётом фонетики его родного языка.

 Exactly. The transliteration "Хэйтор" is applying ENGLISH phonetics to a Portuguese/Brazillian name. This is just a guy who wants his name written in Russian letters. If we were disuccising the transliteration of a place name, or some important historical figure it would be a different matter.
The letter H is silent is Portuguese.
Since his name is pronounced Эйтор, I think it's the best way to write it in Russian. 
Like the Spanish name Jose is pronounced like "Хосе". If that was my name I wouldn't want Russians calling me "Джосе" or "Йосе"

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by Friendy  Если Dimitri имеет ввиду, как произнесет это имя человек, который *первый раз* с этим именем столкнется (в письменном виде), то он прав, могут быть разные варианты. Конечно это не значит, что варианты правильные.   Первостепенный критерий, от которого нужно отталкиваться, это то, КАК произносит СОБСТВЕННОЕ имя его носитель. Конечно, с учётом фонетики его родного языка.

 нужно отталкиваться от того, как тебе будет удобней

----------


## Dimitri

> Thank you everyone!!!  Эйт

 Хэйтор   ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom        Originally Posted by Friendy  Если Dimitri имеет ввиду, как произнесет это имя человек, который *первый раз* с этим именем столкнется (в письменном виде), то он прав, могут быть разные варианты. Конечно это не значит, что варианты правильные.   Первостепенный критерий, от которого нужно отталкиваться, это то, КАК произносит СОБСТВЕННОЕ имя его носитель. Конечно, с учётом фонетики его родного языка.   нужно отталкиваться от того, как тебе будет удобней

 А тебе не кажется, что ты этим слишком много на себя берёшь?

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by heitor91  Thank you everyone!!!  Эйт   Хэйтор

 Ослиное упрямство.

----------


## Friendy

> Originally Posted by Friendy  Если Dimitri имеет ввиду, как произнесет это имя человек, который *первый раз* с этим именем столкнется (в письменном виде), то он прав, могут быть разные варианты. Конечно это не значит, что варианты правильные.   Первостепенный критерий, от которого нужно отталкиваться, это то, КАК произносит СОБСТВЕННОЕ имя его носитель. Конечно, с учётом фонетики его родного языка.

  Так с этим я и не спорю.

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by Dimitri        Originally Posted by Rtyom        Originally Posted by Friendy  Если Dimitri имеет ввиду, как произнесет это имя человек, который *первый раз* с этим именем столкнется (в письменном виде), то он прав, могут быть разные варианты. Конечно это не значит, что варианты правильные.   Первостепенный критерий, от которого нужно отталкиваться, это то, КАК произносит СОБСТВЕННОЕ имя его носитель. Конечно, с учётом фонетики его родного языка.   нужно отталкиваться от того, как тебе будет удобней   А тебе не кажется, что ты этим слишком много на себя берёшь?

 неа, не кажется, я - Бог, мне все можно  ::

----------


## net surfer

> Первостепенный критерий, от которого нужно отталкиваться, это то, КАК произносит СОБСТВЕННОЕ имя его носитель. Конечно, с учётом фонетики его родного языка.
> 			
> 		  нужно отталкиваться от того, как тебе будет удобней

 ROFL не удивляйся тогда что твоё имя в таком случае будет звучать как

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by heitor91  Thank you everyone!!!  Эйт   Хэйтор

 НЕТ!  Эйтор

----------


## detail

I think it would be convenient for Russians to say “Гектор”.

----------


## basurero

́ 

> к

 Новая буква, что-ли?   ::

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by Dimitri        Originally Posted by heitor91  Thank you everyone!!!  Эйт   Хэйтор     НЕТ!  Эйтор

 Нет Хэйтор!

----------


## detail

> ́   
> 			
> 				к
> 			
> 		  Новая буква, что-ли?

 Нет, "К" как "к"  ::

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by TATY        Originally Posted by Dimitri        Originally Posted by heitor91  Thank you everyone!!!  Эйт   Хэйтор     НЕТ!  Эйтор   Нет Хэйтор!

 Хорошо, Kimitri

----------


## net surfer

> Хорошо, Kimitri

 LOL Too bad even that cant change his mind.

----------


## TATY

BTW, in the FYR Macedonian language, *Ќ* is a palatalised K (in Russian, would be Кь).

----------


## basurero

Аnd in RUssian the k is palatised at times si not so? I can't remeber shit right now

----------


## TATY

> Аnd in RUssian the k is palatised at times si not so? I can't remeber @@@@ right now

 Yes. Русск*и*й 
In the English word *Key* the K is pretty much palatised anyway. 
In Macedonian (which is basically a dialect of Bulgarian), palatisation occurs much much less, so they tend to have seperate letters, instead of the Russian "soft vowel" system.

----------


## basurero

В этом случае, почему нельзя писать "кь"?

----------


## TATY

> В этом случае, почему нельзя писать "кь"?

 It isn't forbiddem to write кь it just doesn't occur.

----------


## heitor91

Hey, thank you all!!! Yes, my name is Эйтор (не Хейтор, Дмитри!) and I think my short name is Эйт. But how would be my whole name in Russian? My complete name is Heitor de Moraes Santos (by IPA [ej'tor di mo'rajs 's

----------


## heitor91

Oh yes, almost forgot, 'h' is silent in Portuguese, TATY.  ::

----------


## TATY

Эйтор ди Морайс Сантос or something.  
But if you applied for a visa to Russia they'd probably write: 
Де Мораес Сантос.

----------


## Rtyom

[quote=heitor91]Hey, thank you all!!! Yes, my name is Эйтор (не Хейтор, Дмитри!) and I think my short name is Эйт. But how would be my whole name in Russian? My complete name is Heitor de Moraes Santos (by IPA [ej'tor di mo'rajs 's

----------


## heitor91

Thank you so much, you both! But what do you recommend me to use more often, Эйтор Клавдиевич or Эйтор Ди Мораес Сантос? What's better or more convenient?

----------


## Dimitri

> Эйтор Клавдиевич

  
Это будет звучать очень смешно!

----------


## Dimitri

Обычно иностранцев не называют по имени отчеству (Хэйтор Клавдиевич), потому что это почти всегда звучит смешно, да и не принято это. 
Так что будь просто Хэйтор. 
Хэйтор Сантос (Сантос - это твоя фамилия?)

----------


## Ataklena

Да уж, Эйтор Клавдиевич звучит почти как Полиграф Полиграфович   ::

----------


## heitor91

> Обычно иностранцев не называют по имени отчеству (Хэйтор Клавдиевич), потому что это почти всегда звучит смешно, да и не принято это. 
> Так что будь просто Хэйтор. 
> Хэйтор Сантос (Сантос - это твоя фамилия?)

 Спасибо!!!! Да, Сантос-это моя фамилия!!! И это не Хейтор, это ЭЙТОР!!!!

----------


## flowforever

Эйтор-хорошо звучит  ::

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by Dimitri  Обычно иностранцев не называют по имени отчеству (Хэйтор Клавдиевич), потому что это почти всегда звучит смешно, да и не принято это. 
> Так что будь просто Хэйтор. 
> Хэйтор Сантос (Сантос - это твоя фамилия?)   Спасибо!!!! Да, Сантос-это моя фамилия!!! И это не Хейтор, это ЭЙТОР!!!!

 Нет, Хэйтор!

----------


## flowforever

> Нет, Хэйтор!

 точно?

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by Dimitri  Нет, Хэйтор!   точно?

 совершенно точно :о) 
Это звучит лучше, чем Эйтор

----------


## Friendy

> Originally Posted by Dimitri  Нет, Хэйтор!   точно?

 Нет. Просто Дмитрию так больше нравится. А объективных причин называть его "Хейтор", а не "Эйтор" нет совсем.

----------


## Rtyom

Он наверняка и ударение неправильно хочет поставить в его имени - так, как ему самому будет удобно.  ::

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by flowforever        Originally Posted by Dimitri  Нет, Хэйтор!   точно?   совершенно точно :о) 
> Это звучит лучше, чем Эйтор

 В португальском языке нет звука Х :P

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by Dimitri        Originally Posted by flowforever        Originally Posted by Dimitri  Нет, Хэйтор!   точно?   совершенно точно :о) 
> Это звучит лучше, чем Эйтор   В португальском языке нет звука Х :P

 Ну так а мы то говорим о русском

----------


## Rtyom

В общем, Дмитрий, признай, что у тебя каша в голове из языков, имён и как-мне-будет-угодной упёртости. Правила передачи собственных имён существуют, вполне обоснованы и никто их не отменял.

----------


## flowforever

похоже, зря я это спросила  ::

----------


## Dimitri

Короче ладно, как хотите.
Я бы сказал "Хэйтор".
Эйтор это звучит ужасно =((
За тебя же волнуюсь, heitor   ::

----------


## Dimitri

Кстати вот слово - hooligans - "хулиганы" %)  
тут же h как х идет, так что так..
почему бы и в слове heitor ему так не пойти?   ::

----------


## Friendy

> Кстати вот слово - hooligans - "хулиганы" %)  
> тут же h как х идет, так что так..
> почему бы и в слове heitor ему так не пойти?

 Потому что слово "хулиганы" пришло к нам с английского и h здесь читается в оригинале, в отличии от португальского имени Heitor.

----------


## Dimitri

> Потому что слово "хулиганы" пришло к нам с английского и h здесь читается в оригинале

 
а почему, в таком случае, hospital - это госпиталЬ?

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by Friendy  Потому что слово "хулиганы" пришло к нам с английского и h здесь читается в оригинале   
> а почему, в таком случае, hospital - это госпиталЬ?

 Госпиталь, Гамбург, Гарри Поттер,  
Знаешь, что "Хэйтор" звучит как английское слово "Hater" (ненавистник).

----------


## Dimitri

Ну тогда должно быть Гэйтор )

----------


## TATY

> Ну тогда должно быть Гэйтор )

 No, that is an old tradition. With people's names they tend to do it purely phonetically. 
And Gater = don't know how to say it in Russian.

----------


## Leof

привратник? man near the gate?
вратарь?  ::

----------


## TATY

> привратник? man near the gate?
> вратарь?

 I'd say a "gater" is someone who puts gates around things. 
Gatekeaper is someone who opens and closes and mans a gate.

----------


## Remyisme

> Originally Posted by Friendy  Потому что слово "хулиганы" пришло к нам с английского и h здесь читается в оригинале   
> а почему, в таком случае, hospital - это госпиталЬ?

 Я всегда думала что hospital по английски и госпиталь по русски это не совсем одно и тоже в смысле значения.

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by Dimitri        Originally Posted by Friendy  Потому что слово "хулиганы" пришло к нам с английского и h здесь читается в оригинале   
> а почему, в таком случае, hospital - это госпиталЬ?   Я всегда думала что hospital по английски и госпиталь по русски это не совсем одно и тоже в смысле значения.

 Больница = Hospital in English
Госпиталь = Hospital in English 
The word is more general in English.

----------


## jimita

> Originally Posted by Rtyom        Originally Posted by Friendy  Если Dimitri имеет ввиду, как произнесет это имя человек, который *первый раз* с этим именем столкнется (в письменном виде), то он прав, могут быть разные варианты. Конечно это не значит, что варианты правильные.   Первостепенный критерий, от которого нужно отталкиваться, это то, КАК произносит СОБСТВЕННОЕ имя его носитель. Конечно, с учётом фонетики его родного языка.   Exactly. The transliteration "Хэйтор" is applying ENGLISH phonetics to a Portuguese/Brazillian name. This is just a guy who wants his name written name, or some important historical figure it would be a different matter.
> The letter H is silent is Portuguese.
> Since his name is pronounced Эйтор, I think it's the best way to write it in in Russian letters. If we were disuccising the transliteration of a place Russian. 
> Like the Spanish name Jose is pronounced like "Хосе". If that was my name I wouldn't want Russians calling me "Джосе" or "Йосе"

 I'm just  guessing that the fact that the name "Ivana": roust  
Yah...what if it's a USA woman's name and she is still wondering how she would be called in Russuan... 
not really all that weird and I bet she would still be Ivana......

----------


## translationsnmru

Возвращаясь к теме... Santos - это  Сантуш, если речь идёт о португалоязычном человеке.  
Например, фамилия бывшего президента Анголы всегда писалась по-русски как "душ Сантуш".

----------


## Dimitri

> Возвращаясь к теме... Santos - это  Сантуш, если речь идёт о португалоязычном человеке.  
> Например, фамилия бывшего президента Анголы всегда писалась по-русски как "душ Сантуш".

 Santos - это Сантос :)

----------


## translationsnmru

Уже не смешно.

----------


## TATY

> Возвращаясь к теме... Santos - это  Сантуш, если речь идёт о португалоязычном человеке.  
> Например, фамилия бывшего президента Анголы всегда писалась по-русски как "душ Сантуш".

   ::   My knowledge of Portuguese pronunciation isn't very good.

----------


## Dimitri

> Уже не смешно.

 http://www.google.co.il/search?hl=ru&q= ... E%D1%81%22  
Слово "Сантос" находит больше, чем "Сантуш"

----------


## Leof

> Santos - это Сантос

 George Bush - Георге Бусх!  ::

----------


## Dimitri

> Santos - это Сантос
> 			
> 		  George Bush - Георге Бусх!

 Я этого не говорил.
Я говорил про Сантос. 
Проверь по поисковику это слово.

----------


## Leof

Я верю, но чаще имена произносят (а в русском и пишут) так, как они звучат на их родном языке.  Gwyneth Paltrow - Гвинетх Палтров!   ::

----------


## translationsnmru

Испанец Santos - это Сантос.
Португалец Santos - это Сантуш.  
Поэтому "Сантос" и встречается чаще. Испаноязычных людей больше. А ещё из-за горе-переводчиков, которые не удосуживаются проверить, о ком именно речь, о испаноязычном или о португалоязычном человеке и лепят везде "Сантос." 
Как уже писал Rtyom, в русском языке передаётся звучание имени и фамилии максимально близко к тому, как оно _произносится_ на родном языке носителя имени.  
Именно поэтому французское имя George мы пишем по-русски как Жорж, а английское имя, которое в оригинале пишется точно также — Geroge — мы по-русски пишем Джордж.  
Или вы и с этим будете спорить, г-н Димитри? И доказывать, что George — это всегда Джордж, потому что Гугл находит этот вариант чаще?   
Есть и другие примеры.   Испанца Jose мы по-русски назовём Хосе, а португальца Jose  -- Жозе.  
Общее правило -- при переводе имён собственных используется, как правило, фонетическая транскрипция. Есть ряд исключений, когда некоторые имена пишутся иначе в силу традиций или чтобы избежать ассоциаций с оскорбительно звучащими словами. Но основное правило именно таково -- передавать имя в соответствии с тем, как оно произносится на языке человека, которому принадлежит. 
****
Edit: исправил пару замученных очипяток.

----------


## Leof

Хугх Грант!  ::

----------


## TATY

> Испанец Santos - это Сантос.
> Португалец Santos - это Сантуш.  
> Поэтому "Сантос" и встречается чаще. Испаноязычных людей больше. А ещё из-за горе-переводчиков, которые не удосуживаются проверить, о ком именно речь, о испаноязычном или о португалоязычном человеке и лепят везде "Сантос." 
> Как уже писал Rtyom, в русском языке передаётся звучание имени и фамилии максимально близко к тому, как оно _произностится_ на родном языке носителя имени.  
> Именно поэтому французское имя George мы пишем по-русски как Жорж, а английское имя, которое в оригинале пишется точно также — Geroge — мы по-русски пишем Джордж.  
> Или вы и с этим будете спорить, г-н Димитри? И доказывать, что George — это всегда Джордж, потому что Гугл находит этот вариант чаще?   
> Есть и другме примеры.   Испанца Jose мы по-русски назовём Хосе, а португальца Jose  -- Жозе.  
> Общее правило -- при переводе имён собственных используется, как правило, фонетическая транскрипция. Есть ряд исключений, когда некоторые имена пишутся иначе в силу традиций или чтобы избежать ассоциаций с оскорбительно звучащими словами. Но основное правило именно таково -- передавать имя в соотстветсвии с тем, как оно произносится на языке человека, которому принадлежит.

 Я согсласен.  
Эйтор живёт в Бразилии, где говорят португальский язык. 
Santos - популарная фамилия в краинах, где говорят испанский или португальский. В испанском, читается "Сантос", а в португальском читается "Сантуш". 
Испаноязычные люди - 500.000.000
Португалоязычные люди - 200.000.000 
Maybe Heitor should record himself for us.

----------


## TATY

> Я верю, но чаще имена произносят (а в русском и пишут) так, как они звучат на их родном языке.  Gwyneth Paltrow - Гвинетх Палтров!

 Kylie Minogue - Кылие Миногуе

----------


## Leof

three times HURRAH!
(can I say thrice like twice in such cases?)

----------


## TATY

> HURRAH!

 Гурраг!

----------


## Leof

but Хуррах!  ::

----------


## flowforever

Эйтор живёт в Бразилии, где говорят на португальском языке. 
Santos - популярная фамилия в краях, где говорят на испанском или португальском.

----------


## Dimitri

Как смешно - вставить имя в транслитор.. хахах.. :)

----------


## Leof

куда вставить?
Что смешного?
Просто я следую тому способу прочтения, который предложил ты!  

> Heitor...pronounced [ej'tor]

 this was noticed in the very begining of the thread.
So if you read Heitor as Хейтор than you should apply Георге Бусх and others!  ::  
Why don't you like Хугх Грант? He's a nice actor and I strongly recomend you to watch such films where he participated as _Лове Актуалли_ and _Фоур Веддингс Aнд Ван Фунерал_!
How do oyu find the word Ф*у*нерал?
It sounds very nice in Russian, isn't it...
 :P

----------


## Layne

Yes thrice is a word. Its only used sarcastically these days, it sounds too stuffy for regular conversation. Strangely there is no such word for numbers higher than three.

----------


## TATY

> Yes thrice is a word. Its only used sarcastically these days, it sounds too stuffy for regular conversation. Strangely there is no such word for numbers higher than three.

 It's not really strange. Obviously there was no need for them.

----------


## Бармалей

Tatu should be whipped quatricely for his comment?   ::

----------


## BlackMage

Why do these, "What's my name in Russian" threads always go on for 10 pages and contain little or no content.  (In this case it started as a stupid argument over Хэйтор or Эйтор and now it's broken down entirely.)

----------


## Бармалей

> Why do these, "What's my name in Russian" threads always go on for 10 pages and contain little or no content.  (In this case it started as a stupid argument over Хэйтор or Эйтор and now it's broken down entirely.)

 Strategery.

----------


## Dimitri

> куда вставить?
> Что смешного?
> Просто я следую тому способу прочтения, который предложил ты!    
> 			
> 				Heitor...pronounced [ej'tor]
> 			
> 		  this was noticed in the very begining of the thread.
> So if you read Heitor as Хейтор than you should apply Георге Бусх and others!  
> Why don't you like Хугх Грант? He's a nice actor and I strongly recomend you to watch such films where he participated as _Лове Актуалли_ and _Фоур Веддингс Aнд Ван Фунерал_!
> ...

 ты переводишь имя просто транслитом, а не моим способом.
Я же говорю, как будет удобно применить это имя в разговорном варианте или то, что я сам слышал или читал

----------


## Leof

Where for God's Fish is Heitor himself  ::

----------


## Бармалей

> Where for God's Fish is Heitor himself

 We confused and frustrated him with 7 pages of responses, so his little head 'sploded.   ::

----------


## Leof

God's Fish!  ::

----------


## heitor91

OK, but this hasn't to go any further!!!! I only wanna know how can I write my name and present myself in Russia. 
Just let me clear something up: душ Сантуш is not that right. Actually, my name is spoken that way in Portugal, Portuguese Africa, Rio de Janeiro and some other parts of Brazil, but in my place (S

----------


## Dimitri

> Thank you all of you who have taught me something, even you Dimitri, mr. Persistent .

 Это типа одолжение?

----------


## heitor91

> Thank you all of you who have taught me something, even you Dimitri, mr. Persistent .
> 			
> 		  Это типа одолжение?

 No, no!!!!! That's the truth, you really helped me!

----------

